
Ask HN: Cloudflare for web applications? - philippnagel
Cloudflare et al. only work properly with static web sites (esp. Always Online).<p>Is there a service that connects to my code repo, DBs&#x27;, etc. and is able to serve as a fallback system?
======
wingsonfire
I think you can achieve that using AWS OpsWork.. So you can configure local
machine as well as cloud using same Opswork agent and when on premise one
dies.. It should scale it on cloud.

Though it requires decent knowledge of AWS.

